# Weite Kleidung vs. Enganliegene Kleidung?



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Oktober 2012)

Was ich bisher in vielen Shops gesehen habe sind zum einen enganliegende Kleidungen, Hosen & Shirts als auch weite Kleidung wie Shorts und Trikots. Letztere werden auch explizit als MTB-Kleidung beworben.

Worin besteht der Sinn, weitere Kleidung zu tragen, wo man doch eher dran Scheuern kann oder sich evtl. ein Wulst bildet? Mal davon abgesehen dass die Kleidung sicher im Wind flattert? Um das Aussehen geht es mir erstmal weniger, dass man in enganliegender Kleidung sicher nicht so vorteilhaft als Mann aussieht sollte klar sein 

Gibt es einen wirklich praktischen und nachvollziehbaren Vorteil oder ist die weite Kleidung wirklich nur der Optik wegen oder um sich z.B. von den Rennradfahrern abzugrenzen?


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Oktober 2012)

weil einfach diese enganliegenden Straplerklamotten peinlich aussehen 
Frage: wuerdest Du etwa auch die Klamotten Deiner Eltern heute anziehen, 
nur weil sie damals getragen wurden...in diesem Sinne>>>>nachvorne gehen 
aber es gibt ja auch MTB'ler die sich eine Asphaltstrasse hochquaelen um dann die Selbige wieder runter zu rollen  
weil sie nicht auf Rennrad stehen 

PS: watt ein sinnloser Fred um doch zu antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Oktober 2012)

Dacht ichs mir doch. Modeprinessin  Bleib easy, es war nur eine Frage, kein Grund sich aufzuregen.

PS: Wenn du den Fred doch für so sinnlos erachtest, wieso antwortest du dann?


----------



## MisterCool (9. Oktober 2012)

Weit, damit die prtektoren dadrunter passen?
Eng, damit sie beim Tempo nicht flattern?

Also je nach Zweck/Einsatzgebiet und nicht nur Mode?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Oktober 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Weit, damit die prtektoren dadrunter passen?
> Eng, damit sie beim Tempo nicht flattern?
> 
> Also je nach Zweck/Einsatzgebiet und nicht nur Mode?


Endlich mal eine sinnvolle Antwort, danke  An den Knie-/Beinprot. oder Rückenprotektor hab ich grad gar nicht gedacht *uff*


----------



## flametop (9. Oktober 2012)

Aus funktioneller Sicht ist enge Funktionskleidung zu bevorzugen. So wird Schweiss schnell und effektiv nach aussen geleitet. Bei weiterer Kleidung funktioniert das weniger gut.

Abgesehen von Optik/persönlichen Vorlieben sehe ich keinen Vorteil von weiter Kleidung beim MTB. Protektoren könnte man doch darüber tragen. 

MTB ist u.a. eine Trendsportart und damit einhergehend wird Mode propagiert. Besonders wichtig scheint das offenbar jungen Fahrern zu sein, die sich speziell über MTB identifizieren und ihre MTB-Kleidung nicht nur beim Sport tragen. Lifestyle und so 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch eher etwas lässigere Kleidung, da ich mich in zu enger Kleidung pers. unwohl fühle. Und das pers. Wohlbefinden spielt doch eine große Rolle 

Laissez faire...


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Oktober 2012)

Protektoren darueber :kotz:
Ihr habt wohl keine Stillgrenze  um wie ein Baby mit dicker Pampers auszusehen


----------



## Pilatus (9. Oktober 2012)

technisch gesehen sind die eng anliegenden Klamotten besser.
aber sie sehen eben entsprechend aus.
sobald es abfahrtsorientieres Biken ist, werden die Klamotten weiter. eben um sich von diesen Rennradfahrern mit dicken reifen abzugrenzen 

vorteil von weiten klamotten: wie gesagt, Protektoren passen darunter und verrutschen beim sturz nicht so schnell und das material ist robuster! 
Dann kann man einfacher besser Schlüssel handy trallalla mitnehmen.


----------



## flametop (9. Oktober 2012)

Haben wir da schon so einen Kandidat? Umgangsformen Fehlanzeige, hauptsache der Style stimmt? Ich habe nie behauptet, dass man das so machen sollte. Und dass es doof aussähe, finde ich auch. Macht ja eh keiner. Und was ist überhaupt eine "Stillgrenze"?
Im übrigen ist es mir völlig wurst, wer welche Kleidung trägt. Das "Laissez faire" sollte das verdeutlichen. Werd erwachsen.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Oktober 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> Haben wir da schon so einen Kandidat? Umgangsformen Fehlanzeige, hauptsache der Style stimmt?


Vielleicht wurde er wohl auch nicht bis zur Stillgrenze gesäugt *g* Wir müssen unseren Wortschatz auf wenige Worte beschränken, ALTER! 

Zum Thema: Mir ist es auch egal wer welche Kleidung trägt, solange man sich darin wohl fühlt.


----------



## Toolkid (10. Oktober 2012)

Es könnte auch daran liegen, dass der Radsport (im Gegensatz zum reinen Verkehrsmittel) ursprünglich der Rennradbereich ist. Da fährt man lange Distanzen mit hoher Geschwindigkeit. Für die langen Distanzen sind die Sitzleder/-polster entwickelt worden. Um diese an Ort und Stelle zu halten, boten sich enganliegende Hosen an. Für den den zweiten Aspekt des RR-Sport Geschwindigkeit ist enganliegende Kleidung ebenso vorteilhaft. Wo nix flattert, gibt es weniger Luftverwirbelungen die bremsen.

Durch die Erweiterung des Radsports in MTB sind diese Qualitäten weniger gefragt. Bei vergleichsweise kurzen Touren mit häufiger Veränderung der Sitzposition braucht man eben kein Sitzpolster. Insofern entfällt auch die Notwendigkeit einer engen Hose. Die gibt's dafür mittlerweile ohne Sitzpolster wieder in der Alltagskleidung, damit jeder seine dürren Stengel oder die Presswurstoptik auch abseits des Sports zur Schau stellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (10. Oktober 2012)

Abfahrtslastig und Protektoren = weit
alles andere = eng

Style macht nicht schnell.

Aus sportlicher Sicht sind eng anliegende Klamotten besser, wie tabletop oben schon erwähnte.

Wer im Bikepark jedoch dazu gehören will, die meiste Zeit rumsteht, sich den Alk reinzieht und über den Stil/Style anderer herzieht, der sollte unbedingt weite Klamotten tragen. Das hat mit Sport aber dann so gar nix mehr zu tun. Das ist dann mehr Lifestyle und Party.


----------



## anderson (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das stylish aussähe, wenn beispielsweise Nino Schurter mit lässigen Sackklamotten an den Start gehen würde. Fumic hatte ja in der Saison mal ne weite Hose an. Auch ok. Markus Klausmann hat man früher beim Downhill in engen Klamotten gesehen, das hat wieder gar nicht gepasst. Bei den DDD Disziplinen spielt der Style und das Drumherum halt eine größere Rolle, schon ok. Aber kein Grund, sich über CCler lustig zu machen, ist halt schon ein anderes Verständnis von der Ausübung des Sports.

Eklig wirds, wenn sichtbar untrainierte Radsportfreunde Lycra tragen.

Wenn man allerdings die Stillgrenze noch nicht erreicht hat, noch gewickelt wird, bleibt einem ja nurmehr der Kartoffelsack.


----------



## R.C. (10. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt's nur eine Antwort:






Ansonsten orientieren sich die BMXer und Downhiller nun einmal an der Kleidung/Style der MXer.


----------



## maumau97 (10. Oktober 2012)

Vom rein sportlichen ist enge Kleidung ja eigentlich besser, zu mal auch bei kalten temperaturen die muskel warm gehalten werden, was auch gesünder ist. Aber weite klamotten sind meiner meinung stylisher, aber bergen auch gefahren, in meinem wäldchen ist es so, dass man schnell mal an dornen hängen bleiben kann bei ner abfahrt oder eben die hose vorne am zahnkrans eingeklemmt wird oder sich aufspießt. letztendlich sollte man, meiner meinung nach, anziehen was man will und worin man sich wohlfühlt.

LG maumau


----------



## MucPaul (11. Oktober 2012)

maumau97 schrieb:


> Vom rein sportlichen ist enge Kleidung ja eigentlich besser, zu mal auch bei kalten temperaturen die muskel warm gehalten werden, was auch gesünder ist. Aber weite klamotten sind meiner meinung stylisher, aber bergen auch gefahren, in meinem wäldchen ist es so, dass man schnell mal an dornen hängen bleiben kann bei ner abfahrt oder eben die hose vorne am zahnkrans eingeklemmt wird oder sich aufspießt. letztendlich sollte man, meiner meinung nach, anziehen was man will und worin man sich wohlfühlt.
> 
> LG maumau



Yep, sehe ich genauso. 
Ist alles eine Frage des Stils und Mode.
Ich sehe den Vergleich zum Snowboarden. Ich fahre selber antique i.e. schmales Raceboard mit Hardboots. Beides ist mittlerweile ausgestorben, ebenso die enganliegende Raceklamotten.

Die damals aufkommende Snowboard-Generation fuhr "runde Bügelbretter" und weit ausladende Grunge-Klamotten in Erd-/Schlammfarben. Damit konnte man sich weitestmöglich von den "Stöckchenträgern = tumben Skifahrern" abgrenzen und vor allem cool wirken.

Genauso sehe ich das beim Biken. Denn vor 15 Jahren fuhren auch die MTB Freaks noch mit Lycra. Sieht man ja auch heute noch bei XC Rennen, weil es praktischer ist.
Bei Downhill und Freeride braucht man natürlich dickere Materialien, logisch. Aber die gibt es ja jetzt auch modisch gut anzusehen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (12. Oktober 2012)

Was interessiert es Bär und Specht, wie ich um Wald aussehe? Mir muss es gefallen.

Ich fahr mit engeren Klamotten xc, weil so weniger flattert. Über der Radhose noch eine Shorts, das war's.

Beim freeriden muss das Trikot weiter sein, damit es hier über den Protektor passt. Darunter kommt je nach Temperatur noch ein eng anliegendes Shirt. Ich mixe also was eng und weit angeht. Bei Farben ist es fast ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Oktober 2012)

Farbtechnisch tue ich mich ein wenig schwer.
Ich mixe aber auch enganliegende Trikots mit Bibshort und Shorts drüber. Das passt ganz gut finde ich. Zumal ich nur in Bib einfach ******* aussehe. Da hab' ich keine Illusionen. 

Ansonsten bin ich eher für Enganliegende Klamotten, da gerade Funktionsfasern so einfach ihre beste Wirkung entfalten können.


----------



## maumau97 (12. Oktober 2012)

und wenn man eine schwarze lange radhose anzieht und darüber ne schwarze shorts sieht das auch nicht so übel aus. farblich versuche ich es schon passend zu halten zum beispiel ziehe ich unt mein sportshirt, das an den seiten orange ist, ein oranges langarmshirt drunter, und mein bike ist grün, also passt das


----------



## Deleted 224116 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich ziehe Protektoren problemlos ÜBER Beinlinge drüber.... enganliegende Bikehose und Shorts darüber... fertig ist der perfekte Mix.

Auf diese Wurstpellenklamotten stehe ich absolut nicht. Wenn ein Weltcup Fahrer meint, er braucht das, oder einer, der so wirken will, wie ein Weltcupt-Fahrer... dann bitte.

Ich kleide mich auch privat locker und lässig, weil ich mich darin sehr wohl fühle. Wieso also nicht auch beim Biken.
So schnell dass es flattert, bin ich noch nie gefahren bis 50km/h.

Wenns mit 60 km/h flattert... ja mein Gott wen interessierts. Wie oft fährt man so schnell... also ich jedenfalls nie


----------



## Jocki (12. Oktober 2012)

Man kann sagen was man will die klassische Rennradlerkombi ist funktionell ungeschlagen. Bib, Trikot, Ärmlinge, Beinlinge, Weste, kurze wind/regendichte Überhose etc. deckt fast alle Witterungsbedingungen ab, es zwickt und scheuert nix- funktioniert halt einfach.

Weite Shorts + Shirt sind am Mountainbike im Sommer zwar noch luftiger zu tragen, aber man ist recht unflexibel damit. Regenhose passt nicht über die Shorts, das weite Shirt wirft Falten unterm Rucksack, rutscht bergauf langsam über die Nieren nach oben. Packmaß und Gewicht sind größer.

Wenn man mit den weiten Klamotten in nen Regenguss kommt, dauert es dank fehlendem Hautkontakt länger bis sie wieder trocknen...

Aber kleidsamer sind die leger geschnittenen Klamotten meistens..


----------



## anderson (12. Oktober 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> So schnell dass es flattert, bin ich noch nie gefahren bis 50km/h.



Na, dann brauchst du auch keine Protektoren

Selbstverständlich sehen weite Hosen lässiger aus aber was mich an diesen jedenfalls stört, ist das Geschabe beim Treten.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (12. Oktober 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Na, dann brauchst du auch keine Protektoren
> 
> Selbstverständlich sehen weite Hosen lässiger aus aber was mich an diesen jedenfalls stört, ist das Geschabe beim Treten.



Naja manche Hosen schaben, manche nicht... ich hatte da mit meinen alten Cargo Shorts noch nie Probleme. Kommt aber immer drauf an.
Mit SCOTT Downhill Shorts hatte ich das Schabproblem schon, weil die teilweise breit wie ein Sack sind...

Und Protektoren hab ich wenn möglich immer an den Knien, denn man kann auch mit 10km/h stürzen und sich was brechen. 
Dafür braucht es keine 50km/h +


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Oktober 2012)

ganz einfach 

rr eng 

mtb weit 

und wen man dir richtigen klamoten hat scheuert da auch nix man darf halt nicht die aldi schorts nehmen .


----------



## anderson (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe drei weite Hosen und alle schaben. Alle drei sind Markenhosen. Bei DDD stört das natürlich nicht, aber bei RPM > 80 im Wald, wo die Vöglein zwitschern dann schon. Ich glaube sogar, dass weite Hosen der eigentliche Auslöser für das überarbeitete hessische Waldgesetz sind


----------



## maumau97 (13. Oktober 2012)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> und wen man dir richtigen klamoten hat scheuert da auch nix man darf halt nicht die aldi schorts nehmen .



die aldi oder lidl sachen sind eigentlich garnicht so übel, und dass ne shorts auf ner engen hose schabt ist denke ich mal normal, weil das eine hin und her "geschubst" wird und das andere sich mit dem körperteil mit bewegt, ansonsten liegt es an den verschiedenen stoffen


----------



## Deleted253406 (13. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich wirklich gottfroh, das mir dieser ganze Style-Schei** am Allerwertesten vorbei geht 

Wurde erst neulich wieder so komisch mitleidig von so einem durchgestylten Papagei-MTB'ler angeguckt 

Bei manchen Leuten hat man echt den Eindruck, die verbringen mehr Zeit vor Kleiderschrank & Spiegel, als auf dem Bike.
Von der Kohle, die manche Kameraden dafür ausgeben ganz zu schweigen 

Form follows function.
Hauptsache das Zeug ist bequem und erfüllt seinen Zweck.
Wie es aussieht interessiert doch keine Sau.
Man selbst sieht's ja beim Fahren eh nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maumau97 (13. Oktober 2012)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich wirklich gottfroh, das mir dieser ganze Style-Schei** am Allerwertesten vorbei geht
> 
> Wurde erst neulich wieder so komisch mitleidig von so einem durchgestylten Papagei-MTB'ler angeguckt
> 
> ...




meine meinung, hauptsache es erfüllt ihren zwecK


----------



## DerJoe (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag immer, wem das Aussehen von anderen nicht passt, der soll halt weggucken. 
Es wird keiner gezwungen, sich andere Menschen anzuschauen.


----------



## maumau97 (13. Oktober 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Ich sag immer, wem das Aussehen von anderen nicht passt, der soll halt weggucken.
> Es wird keiner gezwungen, sich andere Menschen anzuschauen.



sollte man sich vllt als schild umhängen oder sO


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Oktober 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Ich sag immer, wem das Aussehen von anderen nicht passt, der soll halt weggucken.
> Es wird keiner gezwungen, sich andere Menschen anzuschauen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Oktober 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Wer im Bikepark jedoch dazu gehören will, die meiste Zeit rumsteht, sich den Alk reinzieht und über den Stil/Style anderer herzieht, der sollte unbedingt weite Klamotten tragen. Das hat mit Sport aber dann so gar nix mehr zu tun. Das ist dann mehr Lifestyle und Party.



Hab selten mehr dämliche Vorurteile in 2 Sätzen lesen müssen

Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das du noch nie einen Bikepark betreten hast und das alles was du hier so von dir gibst gefährliches Halbwissen deiner Lycrakumpels ist


----------



## DerJoe (14. Oktober 2012)

Doch, habe ich. Weder Willingen, noch Winterberg sind nicht unendlich weit weg von mir. Mein 'Halbwissen' bezieht sich daher auf Beobachtungen. Ich kann mich gut an eine Gegebenheit erinnern, in der eine Gruppe direkt hinter einem Table über die Strecke latschen musste. 2 davon hatten Vodka-Flaschen in der Hand und wenn der Typ auf dem Bike nicht so schnell reagiert hätte, wären einige von denen im Krankenhaus gelandet. Der Typ hat sich übrigens genauso aufgeregt wie ich. Natürlich sind nicht alle in weiten Klamotten so. Es gibt durchaus welche, die den Abfahrts-Sport seriös und mit Ernsthaftigkeit betreiben. Aber es gibt leider auch viele, die das nur halbherzig machen und mehr den Lifestyle- und Partybereich mitnehmen wollen. Die sieht man im Alter von 15 bis 25 in diversen Parks und irgendwann sind sie weg. Aber ich war vor ihnen da und werde noch nach denen da sein.
Du wirst also meine Meinung, welche ich mir in den letzten 30 Jahren Mountainbike-Sport gebildet habe, akzeptieren müssen. Ich respektiere auch deine.


----------



## R.C. (14. Oktober 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Natürlich sind nicht alle in weiten Klamotten so. Es gibt durchaus welche, die den Abfahrts-Sport seriös und mit Ernsthaftigkeit betreiben.



Umgekehrt kenne ich niemanden, der den Abfahrts-Sport seriös und mit Ernsthaftigkeit betreibt und enge Klamotten dabei traegt - sobald es offiziell wird, geht das auch gar nicht, weil diese von der UCI verboten wurde (auch schon bald 5 Jahre her)





			
				UCI schrieb:
			
		

> § 3 Clothing and protective accessories
> 4.3.011 All lycra-elastane based tight-fitting clothing is not permitted.
> 4.3.012 A full-face helmet must be worn properly both when racing and when training on the course. The
> helmet must be fitted with a visor. Open-face helmets may not be worn.


----------



## DerFalke (14. Oktober 2012)

Beide Kleidungstypen zu fahren ist der sinnvolle Weg. Im Sommer eng, im Winter weit. Da kann dann nämlich die die enge Sommerkleidung mit drunter. 

Erspart unnötige Mehrausgaben für zusätzliche Unterwäsche für den Winter.

Allerdings habe ich mit meiner weiten kurzen Sommerhose schon öfters Probleme beim  Aufsteigen gehabt: Da blieb ich am Sattel hängen. Einmal wars fatal, das  Rad fing auf dem abschüssigen geschotterten Weg zu rutschen an und dann  kam gleich die steile Böschung. Der dort stehende Baum war mein Freund, das Rad habe ich ein paar Meter weiter unten wieder aufgelesen.

Ansonsten ist mir mein "Style" egal, Hab eng für Sommer, weit für den Sommer, eng für Winter und weit für den Winter. Darf nur nicht zu bunt werden, *das *hasse ich.  Meine alte blau/gelbe Kanarienvogeljacke hab ich trotzdem an, schön ist die Farbkombi aber echt nicht. 
Und Werbung fahre ich nicht gern spazieren, außer auf Finishershirts.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Oktober 2012)

R.C. schrieb:


> Umgekehrt kenne ich niemanden, der den Abfahrts-Sport seriös und mit Ernsthaftigkeit betreibt und enge Klamotten dabei traegt - sobald es offiziell wird, geht das auch gar nicht, weil diese von der UCI verboten wurde (auch schon bald 5 Jahre her)




Rene Wildhaber Sieger Bike Attack 2012
Glaub der betreibt den abfahrtorientierten MTB Sport schon recht seriös UND nüchtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (15. Oktober 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> UND nüchtern



Das wird sein Erfolgsrezept sein


----------



## Deleted 104857 (15. Oktober 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Doch, habe ich. Weder Willingen, noch Winterberg sind nicht unendlich weit weg von mir. Mein 'Halbwissen' bezieht sich daher auf Beobachtungen. Ich kann mich gut an eine Gegebenheit erinnern, in der eine Gruppe direkt hinter einem Table über die Strecke latschen musste. 2 davon hatten Vodka-Flaschen in der Hand und wenn der Typ auf dem Bike nicht so schnell reagiert hätte, wären einige von denen im Krankenhaus gelandet.



Warst Du etwa an einem Sa. da? Evtl. waren dass ja gar keine Biker, sondern volltrunkene Junggesellenabschiedsteilnehmer.


----------



## helle78 (16. Oktober 2012)

man muss sich halt wohlfülen jedem seinen style mir den meinen


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. November 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Wer im Bikepark jedoch dazu gehören will, die meiste Zeit rumsteht, sich den Alk reinzieht und über den Stil/Style anderer herzieht, der sollte unbedingt weite Klamotten tragen. Das hat mit Sport aber dann so gar nix mehr zu tun. Das ist dann mehr Lifestyle und Party.


 
ich finde auch man sollte leute nicht persönlich angreifen, oder gar als alkoholiker bezeichnen wenn sie sich deiner kleidervorschrieft enziehen.

ich aus meiner sicht fahre seit 20 jahren nur weite kleidung winter wie sommer, mir is max bewegungsfreicheit wichtig.

andererseits hat sich mir noch nie erschlossen warum sich leute in hautenges unbequemes zeug reinpressen. weniger luftwiederstand?
wie auch immer...

und nur zur info die ernsthaft unfreundlichen leute bei uns in bayern sind genau die bikerkonformen"gore" hauteng-trikot zeugs, die dann nachmittags mit ihren "sportlichen" trikots in den biergarten kommen, das rad wird lässig am zaun zur presäntation abgestellt um zu zeigen ich bin der bikerking, und unhöflich andere gäste anpöpeln mit dem bierglas in der hand.

aber trotz allem respektiere ich alles und jeden auch die modernen biker mit hauteng zeug.


----------



## MisterCool (18. November 2012)

Weite Kleidung bedeutet nicht automatisch "bequem" (würde nie in einer weiten Jeanshose fahren wollen), genauso wie eng heisst noch nicht "unbequem" (stretch).
Es kommt doch auf Materialien und Passform


----------



## xc_fahrer (19. November 2012)

Es ist schon richtig: viele sehen in engen Rennradklamotten aus, wie ein Bierfaß auf Stelzen. Daher sind die Sackklamotten so beliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2012)

....kein normaler mensch fährt in weiten jeans mtb ..


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. November 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....kein normaler mensch fährt in weiten jeans mtb ..


 
wieder das vorurteil? wer sich ned anzieht wie du ist nicht normal?

bei langstrecken benutz ich besseres zeug, aber hauteng zeug verwende ich nie da es nur unangenehm drückt und mir rein garnix bringt.

und "Sackklamotten" sind für mich ned wegen optik oder sonst was sondern wegen purem kompfort/bequemlichlkeit in verwendung.
und wenn man ned den unterschied zwischen bequem angezogen und zerdrückt in kleidung werden versteht, dann...

 für kurzstrecken ist für mich alles unter 1h fahrt bin ich immer so unterwegs wie der herr auf dem rad, wobei es nur ein werbevideo ist, oft bei sehr schlecht wetter sogar mit derselben jacke.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s51N_MAmvyQ"]PÃ¡ramo Quito Jacket - Lightweight weather protection with exceptional temperature control - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LF-X (19. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand einen tip für eine Wintertaugliche Hose geben, die am Knöchel eng anliegt (wegen Kettenblatt). Hab eine Regenhose von Nakamura, die ganz ok ist. So was in der Art müsste es doch auch in besser isoliert geben.


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. November 2012)

kannst jede hose für rad verwenden , ich hab so ein klettband das ich um die hose in kettenhöhe mache, das geht bei jeder hose, ich weis leider den fachbegriff dafür nicht.

hab es gegoogelt.
http://www.fahrradgigant.de/Fahrrad...si-Reflex-Klettband-Stretch-sw-si::17042.html

das machst einfach um die hose rum dann leicht zusammenziehen, es muss ned übermässig fest sein, und schon kannst mit jeder jeans radfahren.


----------



## LF-X (20. November 2012)

Wollte so-etwas eigentlich vermeiden. Dachte eher an so was: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Pant-ohne-Sitzpolster-black-Winter-12-13.html

Muss aber nicht gleich 90 Euro kosten.


----------



## xc_fahrer (20. November 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen tip für eine Wintertaugliche Hose geben, die am Knöchel eng anliegt (wegen Kettenblatt).


Na klar:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;page=1;menu=1000,18,12;mid=157;pgc=1686:1692

Das ist eine der wärmsten Hosen auf dem Markt. Das Sitzpolster ist einsame Spitze.


----------



## Hillcruiser (20. November 2012)

Also ich fahre auch meist in engen Trikots (wegen Feuchtigkeitstransport).
Enge Trägerhose mit Short drüber.

Wenn ich mit den Freeride-Kollegen unterwegs bin auch mal mit weitem Trikot; allerdings nur, weil da die Touren eh nicht so lang sind und die Funktion dann auch mit den weiten Shirts noch okay ist...

Viele gehen halt nach dem Stylefaktor und nicht nach Funktion.

Grundsätzlich sollte man bei der Frage allerdings den Einsatzzweck berücksichtigen.
Im Bikepark sind weite Klamotten sicher ok und in Verbindung mit Protektoren sogar viel sinnvoller; geht´s um lange Touren ist der Einsatz von enger Kleidung sicher besser...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. November 2012)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Na klar:
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;page=1;menu=1000,18,12;mid=157;pgc=1686:1692
> 
> Das ist eine der wärmsten Hosen auf dem Markt. Das Sitzpolster ist einsame Spitze.



Und auch so preiswert! Wahnsinn!


----------



## xc_fahrer (20. November 2012)

Preiswert ja, billig nein - sofern Dir der feine semantische Unterschied bewußt ist.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. November 2012)

Noch schnell n adäquates Wort gegooglet?  Keine Sorge, ist mir bewusst. Deswegen auch die Aussage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc_fahrer (20. November 2012)

Keine Sorge, für sowas reicht meine humanistische Grundbildung noch. Ich verkneife mir jetzt weitere Bemerkungen, was ich aus Deinem Post schließe.


----------



## LF-X (21. November 2012)

Ist schon viel Geld für eine Hose. Aber auch ein Tight. Suche eher was lockeres. Soll nur am Bein nicht mit dem Kettenblatt kollidieren.


----------



## herbert2010 (21. November 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Ist schon viel Geld für eine Hose. Aber auch ein Tight. Suche eher was lockeres. Soll nur am Bein nicht mit dem Kettenblatt kollidieren.


 

http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Maenner/Hosen/?force_sid=jmm2cvfdcu1r8l6pfps1dhtga6

ich hab mir ne Gravit gekauft die wird durch den zipp unten so eng das sie nicht zum kettenblat kommt.

lg


----------



## Hillcruiser (21. November 2012)

nimm doch die:
http://www.active-out.eu/GORE-BIKE-WEAR-Path-Countdown-Hose-WINDSTOPPER-Radhose

Gore Countdown 
hat Windstopper und abnehmbare Beine; außerdem kannst du unten die Weite mit Klett verstellen.
Ich trage die Hose seit 2 Jahren (im Winter mit ner Bib drunter).

Absoult top!!!


----------



## Hamti_Damti (21. November 2012)

Kann mich das Hillcruiser nur anschließen habe diese Hose auch und die ist einfach nur Top.


----------



## Zara Bernard (21. November 2012)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Na klar:
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;page=1;menu=1000,18,12;mid=157;pgc=1686:1692
> 
> Das ist eine der wärmsten Hosen auf dem Markt. Das Sitzpolster ist einsame Spitze.



Diese Sugoi Hose ist leider nicht besonders warm.
Auch nirgends richtig winddicht, an den Knöcheln und Waden pfeift der Wind einfach durch.
Sonst eher schwitziges Klima. Man kühlt dann schnell aus. Eigenartig die ganze Hose.
War sehr entäuscht.
Im Winter gibts bei mir nix mehr von Sugoi.
Hab jetzt eine Gore Oxygen.
Das Ding darf sich Winterhose nennen.
Perfekt.


----------



## xc_fahrer (21. November 2012)

Hmmm .... dann scheint die Qualität nachgelassen zu haben. Ich habe das Modell 2008 - damals war es noch "Made in Canada" und das Zeug absolut top. Leider halt teuer.


----------



## Zara Bernard (21. November 2012)

In der RS Zeroplus 320 steht immernoch Made in Canada.
Meine RS Zero Bib ist aber nicht mehr in Canada hergestellt und die ist leider auch eher zugig.
Das sind schon die Materialien.
Ziehts dir nicht an den Waden?


----------



## xc_fahrer (21. November 2012)

Eigentlich nicht. Ich fahr aber im Winter nur Rennrad, da in den Bergen Schnee liegt. Mein Problem ist, daß die Hose zu kurz ist, hab recht lange Beine. Aber das Problem habe ich bei allen Herstellern (außer Assos - aber die haben total abgedrehte Preise,  460 Euro für deren Spitzenmodell - irgendwo hört es sich auf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (21. November 2012)

Die Gore Hose sieht doch mal ok aus. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## cassn (21. November 2012)

Hamti_Damti schrieb:


> Kann mich das Hillcruiser nur anschließen habe diese Hose auch und die ist einfach nur Top.


 
wie verhält es sich hiermit? Wassersäule, Artmungsaktivität?



> ist absolut winddicht, dabei stark Wasser abweisend und hoch atmungsaktiv; darüber hinaus leicht und flexibel


----------



## Hamti_Damti (22. November 2012)

ich finde das die Hose gut atmungsaktiv ist. Sorry was genau meinst du mit Wassersäule?


----------



## Hillcruiser (22. November 2012)

also ich hatte die Hose am WE bei meiner Tour 3h im Nieselregen an und konnte mich nicht beklagen...


----------

